# ACT Fibernet Hyderabad offers yet another tremendous Speed & Data Bumps! [08-09-2015]



## swatkats (Sep 8, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/GdF9rqI.jpg



Looks like all my prayers are now answered. 


Possibly due to similar plans from Airtel and BSNL. 


*i.imgur.com/4lFJTXU.jpg

40Mbps up to 100Gb, 3Mbps post fup for 1050


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

Damn, I can't get anything other than BSNL. Area not in service.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 8, 2015)

*ACT Broadband Introduces Faster Speed Plans on Existing Plans in Hyderabad...*

Hai,

ACT Broadband Introduces Faster Speed Plans on Existing Plans in Hyderabad...

*s18.postimg.org/rzluieqxl/screenshot_www_actcorp_in_2015_09_08_07_42_42.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: ACT Broadband Introduces Faster Speed Plans on Existing Plans in Hyderabad...*

The third plan is the real MvP..


----------



## swatkats (Sep 8, 2015)

BTW, Airtel and BSNL tried very hard to grab some pie, But ACT countered them with Speed 




*Airtel*:
*i.imgur.com/JfAzZV8.png

*BSNL*:

*i.imgur.com/o3laNDw.png

*i.imgur.com/T3Xbesi.png

*ACT*: 
*i.imgur.com/GdF9rqI.jpg


----------



## snap (Sep 8, 2015)

Was waiting for this thread


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2015)

Y U HAVE SUCH GOOD SPEEDS, meking us jelos ..
absolute FGTS


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2015)

Somebody should find the person in BSNL/Airtel who decides to give good plans to Hyderabad circle but prevents rest of India from getting them. I would literally hit them on the head with their own stupid modem.

ACT, Y U No launch them pan India?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 8, 2015)

swatkats said:


> *i.imgur.com/GdF9rqI.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But going from 40 to 3 will be too jarring. 
I would rather prefer 6 to 3 or at the maximum 12 to 3.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 8, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> But going from 40 to 3 will be too jarring.
> I would rather prefer 6 to 3 or at the maximum 12 to 3.


You are free to launch your own ISP.  Let others enjoy whats best in the market.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 8, 2015)

swatkats said:


> You are free to launch your own ISP.  Let others enjoy whats best in the market.


You got me wrong. I am not against these plans. Just saying this kind of downgrade will make it quite jarring.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 8, 2015)

I hope ACT arrives in Maharashtra.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 8, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> You got me wrong. I am not against these plans. Just saying this kind of downgrade will make it quite jarring.


People have got this thing called USAGE PATTERN. Everyone has their own way of using the internet, While some i see finish FUP in just 5 days just because they hate FUP and Few of them still struggle to finish off FUP in the last two days of the calendar month. 
I feel blessed for what i am getting right now compared to worst condition in so called Capital and Business Capital cities.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

bsnl u morons why the frack you dont provide this type of plans in Maharashtra.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 9, 2015)

I hate the word FUP with all my guts. Hate.. Effing HATE.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2015)

^hah, once you've tasted blood (no FUP), there's no going back


----------



## Vyom (Sep 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^hah, once you've tasted blood (no FUP), there's no going back



Right from the time my dad installed MTNL connection of 256 kbps years ago, we only had one requirement, no FUP. No matter how less I use Internet, once you have a FUP, you can never have a peaceful life. You will only worry about not exceeding the FUP too soon, and then hate the Internet once FUP is reached, since you can have good speeds, until the next month. That Really Sucks.

So no matter how shitty the plan (figuratively), I will always prefer plans with no FUP.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 10, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Right from the time my dad installed MTNL connection of 256 kbps years ago, we only had one requirement, no FUP. No matter how less I use Internet, once you have a FUP, you can never have a peaceful life. You will only worry about not exceeding the FUP too soon, and then hate the Internet once FUP is reached, since you can have good speeds, until the next month. That Really Sucks.
> 
> So no matter how shitty the plan (figuratively), I will always prefer plans with no FUP.


Exactly why I am still with the 512 Kbps unlimited plan. I have adjusted to it. Will only go to another true unlimited plan. A 50% FUP may be acceptable for truly high speed plans like those by ACT above and in a pinch a 25% FUP too. But the pre and post FUP should NEVER be more than that.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2015)

Lets crowd fund and start new ISPs


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 11, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Lets crowd fund and start new ISPs


This


----------



## swatkats (Sep 11, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Lets crowd fund and start new ISPs


Make sure that your crowd funding crosses at least 50 lakhs to serve 500 customers in a 2km radius.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 11, 2015)

swatkats said:


> Make sure that your crowd funding crosses at least 50 lakhs to serve 500 customers in a 2km radius.



How exactly did you reach to that amount. 500 customers = 500 x 1000, if you take rent of Rs 1000 from each customers. That equals to Rs 5L in first month. So I guess 50L is a reasonable investment for a crowd funded ISP.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 11, 2015)

Vyom said:


> How exactly did you reach to that amount. 500 customers = 500 x 1000, if you take rent of Rs 1000 from each customers. That equals to Rs 5L in first month. So I guess 50L is a reasonable investment for a crowd funded ISP.


Investment per subscriber including fiber roll out, CPE etc.. comes around 10k. 10k*500=?? And also in this example, you cannot afford to buy bandwidth from Tier-1 providers like TATA.. You need to resell someone else.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 14, 2015)

swatkats said:


> Investment per subscriber including fiber roll out, CPE etc.. comes around 10k. 10k*500=?? And also in this example, you cannot afford to buy bandwidth from Tier-1 providers like TATA.. You need to resell someone else.



Well, then Lets "FIND" an investor


----------



## Renny (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi - I need a clarification. I'm going in for a ACT connection (Bangalore), my doubt is whether I can use a regular WIFI modem/router with this connection. I know act is FTTH. What sort of cable/conenctor do they provide at the end point?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Renny said:


> Hi - I need a clarification. I'm going in for a ACT  connection (Bangalore), my doubt is whether I can use a regular WIFI  modem/router with this connection. I know act is FTTH. What sort of  cable/conenctor do they provide at the end point?



RJ45 cat6 cable


----------



## Renny (Sep 24, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> RJ45 cat6 cable



So any wifi router would work then.

Offtopic: If it's RJ45 is the IP address dynamic or static? And how do you reset or turn off and on the connection?


----------



## swatkats (Sep 25, 2015)

Renny said:


> Hi - I need a clarification. I'm going in for a ACT connection (Bangalore), my doubt is whether I can use a regular WIFI modem/router with this connection. I know act is FTTH. What sort of cable/conenctor do they provide at the end point?


ACT Is FTTB (Fiber to the Building).
Ask for any router which is compatible with Cable Broadband. These Routers have models names with 'N' or 'AC'. 

'N' based routers use 2.4Ghz which have low throughput than 'AC' routers which use both 2.4 & 5Ghz which have better throughput as AC routers use both bands. 
That's why you have N based routers for as cheap as 650/- while basic AC router starts from 1850/- 


RJ 45 Jack is compatible with both Cat 5 & Cat 6 wires. 
Cat 5 disadvantage is speed drops if the wiring between the End device and ONT is more than 100mts. 
Cat 5e supports up to 1Gbps  & Cat 6 supports to 10Gbps theoretically. FTTH is the best bet why provider chooses if the speeds are over 100Mbps, Because the ONT is in your home rather on the Terrace of the building in case of FTTB. 

*i.imgur.com/QL5VOjJ.jpg


PS: Even some ADSL routers have models names with 'N' in it. They have RJ11 Jack port.


----------



## Renny (Sep 25, 2015)

swatkats said:


> ACT Is FTTB (Fiber to the Building).
> Ask for any router which is compatible with Cable Broadband. These Routers have models names with 'N' or 'AC'.
> 
> 'N' based routers use 2.4Ghz which have low throughput than 'AC' routers which use both 2.4 & 5Ghz which have better throughput as AC routers use both bands.
> ...



Thanks for the detailed info!

Can you recommend a good router for 3K (preferably one on which I can install a custom F/W) for a 2 storied 3 BHK home.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 25, 2015)

Renny said:


> Thanks for the detailed info!
> 
> Can you recommend a good router for 3K (preferably one on which I can install a custom F/W) for a 2 storied 3 BHK home.


For Better coverage I recommend using two routers, One as Base router and the other one as repeater. 

Buy two TPLINK 841N and bridge them. Yes, You can install custom Firmware (But you will loose warranty). 

One D-Link DIR 816 + 841N would be overkill.

Repeater setup : *i.imgur.com/EIwIyxB.jpg


----------



## Renny (Sep 29, 2015)

swatkats said:


> For Better coverage I recommend using two routers, One as Base router and the other one as repeater.
> 
> Buy two TPLINK 841N and bridge them. Yes, You can install custom Firmware (But you will loose warranty).
> 
> ...



I ordered the TPLINK one. I have an existing Linksys wifi router, can I use it as a repeater with the TPLINK one as the base router?


----------



## swatkats (Sep 29, 2015)

Renny said:


> I ordered the TPLINK one. I have an existing Linksys wifi router, can I use it as a repeater with the TPLINK one as the base router?


Check it online. if that model supports bridging then yes.


----------



## Renny (Oct 6, 2015)

swatkats said:


> Check it online. if that model supports bridging then yes.



Hi, got the TP Link. Does ACT provide dynamic or static IP in Bangalore? Will logging on and off change the IP? There are conflicting reports of them providing both dynamic and static IP.


----------



## swatkats (Oct 6, 2015)

Renny said:


> Hi, got the TP Link. Does ACT provide dynamic or static IP in Bangalore? Will logging on and off change the IP? There are conflicting reports of them providing both dynamic and static IP.


Because of depleting ipv4 i heard they're allotting internal IP's. Not sure on this. 

Last i heard its Dynamic IP addressing.


----------



## swatkats (Jun 1, 2016)

20Gb extra FUP from this month. Prolly Airtel effect.

*i.imgur.com/qbPRxh2.png


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Lets crowd fund and start new ISPs



Even i support this........


----------



## Ricky (Jun 4, 2016)

swatkats said:


> 20Gb extra FUP from this month. Prolly Airtel effect.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/qbPRxh2.png



I hate you Hyderabad


----------

